# Vape Expo Moscow 14 - 15 Dec. 2018



## Hooked (20/10/18)

Here's a copy of an email which I received:

Do you want to know what’s new this EXPO will prepare?
Come on then!
We know that you have been missing and waiting for VAPEXPO as much as we have. It is returning on December 14-15! 
Now, all activities will take place right in the heart of the hall accompanied by mega-powerful sound and incredible illuminating effects! 

You will see an updated format of conventional activities of the exhibition. But nothing to worry about: you favorite contests and giveaways are still present. There will be even a greater amount of them!

December 14: В2В day
The first day will have a B2B format: efficient networking, no music, only business negotiations

No lectures! Event you will be engaged in a direct dialogue with the best experts of the vaping industry. We will have a live panel discussion dedicated to the hottest topics: 

working with the customs and transportation features;
the future of the vaping industry;
recent legislation amendments;
market know-how (batteries, accessories, devices, salt nicotine). 
Where? On the main stage from 1 p.m. till 3 p.m. Don't miss!

Next, top exhibitors of VAPEXPO Moscow 2018 will present their successful case.

The day will end with the awarding ceremony of Vape Awards winners. The results depend only on you – test e-liquids and vote for the best of the best (from 11 a.m. till 4 p.m.). 

December 15: VAPEXPOShow
It will be a new-style party: top music, lots of vapor, and subdued lighting. The whole day of non-stop tasting of e-juices and testing of newest mods.

VAPEXPO Moscow 2018 will include a marathon of contests, giveaways, and interactive activities from exhibitors and sponsors. Moreover, we cannot do without our favorite Сloud Contest. 

The varied show program of Russia’s favorite vaping crowd will also include Vape Tricks Battle, Dance Show, DJ Sets.

Start preparing now and do not forget to charge you batteries!
*Buy a ticket right now* 
VAPEXPO team

------------------------
*Here's the website which has a link to buy a ticket*
https://vapexpo.ru/en/registration?...tm_medium=email&utm_campaign=anons_18.10.2018

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/10/18)

Tagging @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (29/10/18)

From an email which I received:

Reactions: Like 1


----------

